# Food Plot



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

well i convinced my dad to let me make a food plot. i've been doing some research and found that clover works well for deer and turkey. kinda what i was looking for. i also only want annual seeing as how it will be in the corner of a field. so my questions are-

1. is there anything better for deer and turkey or should i just try to make it for the deer?

2. what is the best brand? i've looked at biologic and imperial so far.

3. whats your favorite food plot blend?

4. i also duck hunt and was wondering if anyone has used the guides choice from biologic? what exactly is it?

Thanks


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

biologic all the way! :bartime:


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

have you found any certain biologic kind to work the best? By the way i want to plant it in the spring


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Another thing that works good go into an area of woods, clean it up cut some trees down let some sunlight in, and rake the crap up. Easy to do, and amazing how much it helps! I have done this a few times and if you do this in the summer by fall you will have some sweet grass!


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

for turkeys I use Turkey Gold Chufa









And for deer I use Maximum annual seed









if planted good it really works :sniper: .....


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

describe planting "good"


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

it all depends on how big your food plot is......if it is small I normal till it up and then plant it and put a cheep fence up just to keep the deer and turkeys away until it starts to sprot and then I take the fence down and let them have what they want but mainly it keeps the deer away but I have never really seen any sign of turkeys flying over to get at it but when I take that fence down they just go nuts.... :toofunny: .....I normally pick some of the bigger weeds that grow......if it is bigger then just spray it for weeds and let mother nature do her thing......


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

What type of area do you live in? I tried a food plot, with the abundance of agricultural treats for the deer they only came during the spring and summer. My neighbor was growing alfalfa and he had all the deer in the county on his land, and they hung around all winter. I rented 40 acres in the corner of 1 of his fields and fenced it off with electric fence. Before hunting season they left mine alone, prefering the shorter stuff that was left after the farmer baled his. As soon as the snow cover and deer season came I turned off the fence and the deer were feeding there within 2 days. We never got any big guys there but my friends son shot his first deer there and my sister and I shot a "double" on the last day of the season.


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

I live in the south dakota over by watertown and we are big farmers and we have really good ground up here so anything you put in the ground will pretty much grow.....my food plot is by my tree stand right next to a stock dam.....they love it.....we had about 5 or 6 NICE bucks there this year.....I would have put them on the wall..... :sniper:


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

well mine is going to be out of the corner of a corn field so it will be dug up already. im going to hang my stand up there when bow hunting starts. so do you recommend putting fence out until it clearly starts to grow?


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

o defently if it is by corn or the deer and turkeys will eat it before it starts to grow......it doesn't have to be anything fance just some thing that is high enough to keep the deer out.....or like mention earlier a electirc one...... :beer:


----------

